# Marina recommendations for Sydney, Australia



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I was wondering if any of the Aussie denizens here might be able to recommend a marina in the Sydney area (i.e. within motorcycle commuting distance to the CBD) that accepts liveaboards? I am thinking about trading my nice apartment on the harbour for a berth on my boat and am trying to explore the options. My first stop was the Royal Sydney Yacht squadron (only 200 meters from where I live) but I couldn't even make it through their front door and I gather they have a very long waiting list. Then I went to the Spit but that seemed to cater only to powerboats.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Zanshin said:


> I was wondering if any of the Aussie denizens here might be able to recommend a marina in the Sydney area (i.e. within motorcycle commuting distance to the CBD) that accepts liveaboards? I am thinking about trading my nice apartment on the harbour for a berth on my boat and am trying to explore the options. My first stop was the Royal Sydney Yacht squadron (only 200 meters from where I live) but I couldn't even make it through their front door and I gather they have a very long waiting list. Then I went to the Spit but that seemed to cater only to powerboats.


Zanshin,
The liveaboard thing is Sydney is complicated. Strictly speaking you are not allowed to live on board for longer than (I think) 30 days in any three months. Whatever it is exactlt allows marinas to dictate whether you can or cannot live aboard. Many of the smaller marinas, particularly out of the main harbour area are easier going than the snooty yacht clubs. 
I think if you spoke with marinas in , say, Drummoyne, Balmain, Woolwich, Snails Bay and the like you would have some luck. Anthing in those areas is an easy bike ride into the city.
Cheers


----------



## Sasha_V (Feb 28, 2004)

I'm not a denizen, but if you try some of the clubs in Botany Bay, you will probably get a better and friendlier set of options. Cheaper too.

BBYC is mostly about moorings, but they certainly have some liveaboards out there (and the waves are never rough). The club that is just up the bay from them is all pens and lots of liveaboards.

Just a thought. I am sensible enough to live in Melbourne. When I sail up to Sydney BBYC is where we park.


----------



## draphael (Oct 14, 2007)

*live aboards in Australia*

What about live aboard in Melbourne....I do know that some of the smaller clubs in Sydney you can 'stay on your boat' but have no knowledge of Melbourne and getting a berth or mooring

anyone know.

Regards
David


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm still looking. Dockspace is really at a premium and I am hoping for a positive response from the marina up in Pittwater. The club on the Spit is going to put me on the waiting list, but I gather that can take years 
I'm still trying to make up my mind whether to sail my boat here (I just won't get that much time off and keep this lucrative contract), have it sailed here or put it on a ship for $40K. Plus I need to post the 15% of-the-boat's-Australia-value bond. It makes selling my boat over there and buying the local Oyster that is for sale a viable proposition.


----------



## Sasha_V (Feb 28, 2004)

In Melbourne you have two basic options. Port Philip Bay or Westernport.
In port philip I think you are kind of restricted to Sandringham, though you can likely "get away with it" at a couple of other clubs.

In Westernport they are more relaxed about it, Both Hastings and Yarringa have liveaboard options.


Sasha


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Live aboards*

Hi Middle harbour has 2 marina,s that have "live aboards" Try Cammery or Northbridge both are an easy commute to the city 
Cheers Tim


----------

